# Schaltplanerstellung EPLAN und WSCAD



## ralfm (28 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, sind ja auch einige Entscheidungsträger hier versammelt. Da ich eigentlich nur den SM0.5 kenne, habe ich mir gedacht, ich zeichne nur Schaltpläne mit o.g. Programmen. Und da bin ich auch schon bei meinem Problem: Ich habe keine Arbeit.  und somit auch ein klein wenig Geld  :? 
Vielleicht hat hier jemand, oder kennt jemanden, der Bedarf an Schaltungsunterlagen hat? 

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## ralfm (18 Mai 2005)

...ist immer noch aktuell :wink:


----------



## Jakamara (26 Mai 2005)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist immer noch aktuell :wink:



Von WScad kannst du dir eine demo ziehen.
Eplan 5 bekommst du als Student.

Manche andere geben grundsätzlich keine Demos raus.


----------



## zotos (26 Mai 2005)

@Jakamara: Ralfm bietet den Service Schaltpläne zu erstellen an und sucht keine Demo Version.


----------



## ralfm (16 August 2005)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, sind ja auch einige Entscheidungsträger hier versammelt. Da ich eigentlich nur den SM0.5 kenne, habe ich mir gedacht, ich zeichne nur Schaltpläne mit o.g. Programmen. Und da bin ich auch schon bei meinem Problem: Ich habe keine Arbeit.  und somit auch ein klein wenig Geld  :?
> Vielleicht hat hier jemand, oder kennt jemanden, der Bedarf an Schaltungsunterlagen hat?
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

das ist immer noch aktuell


----------

